# Bajar Voltaje de 12v a 10v



## Reebookk (Oct 6, 2006)

Hola Amigos miren yo no se mucho de electronica pero en mi trabajo me pusieron en un proyecto como relleno en el cual tengo que calibrar unos transductores de presion 


estos transductores trabajan a un maximo de 10 v pero la fuente en la que estan conectados es de 12v le puse unos diodos soldados en serie el diodo es el 1N4001 y baja la corriente a 9.82 en un principio esto estaba perfecto hasta que me di cuenta que despues de un rato no se si sea porel calentamiento de los diodos o no se que pasa que la corriente baja mas
lllegando hasta los 7 y por lo tanto el programa realizado comienza a marcar mal las entradas de presion 

de que manera puedo bajar esta corriente a 10v constantes o lo mas constante que se pueda 


de antemano les doy las gracias


----------



## agustinzzz (Oct 6, 2006)

Averigua el consumo, si no supera el ampere (1A) podes poner un regulador 7809 (a la salida de la fuente) con uno o dos diodos en el terminal comun y asi lograr 9,6 V o 10,2 V aproximadamente...
Si despues de eso la tension te sigue bajando tenes un problema de fuente creria yo...
Saludos.


----------



## Reebookk (Oct 6, 2006)

Gracias por el consejo lo hare tan pronto regrese al campo de trabajo y te dire mis resultados 

soy ingeniero en sistemas computacionales si necesitas algo cualquier cosa contactame
reebookk1@yahoo.com.mx


----------

